# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Thác Đambri Bảo Lộc . Đambri có nghĩa là gì?

## lequyen889

Thành phố Bảo Lộc là một địa danh cũng rất thú vị cho du khách nào thích Phượt về vùng cao nguyên trù phú. Rất nhiều danh thắng Và một trong những cành thắng ấy chính là thác Đầm Ri nổi tiếng từ lâu đời và còn là nơi được rất nhiềudu khách trẻ biết đến.





Đến với Đầm Ri du khách không thể không cưỡng lại một vẻ đẹp mê hồn từ một ngọn thác cao đến 90 mét, là ngọn thác cao nhất tỉnh Lâm Đồng. Với vị trí nằm cách thành phố Bảo Lộc chừng 17 km nhưng thác Đầm Ri lại là một nơi hết sức thú vị vì năm trong một khung cảnh rừng nguyên sinh hoang sơ cùng nhiều loại động thực vật quý hiếm sinh sống. Cảnh thác đổ từ trên cao xuống trông thật hùng vĩ và hoành trắng với một thác nước thật đẹp và mạnh mẽ. Bọt tung trắng xóa cả một khu vực khi bước xuống đến gần thác.




Theo truyền thuyết, ngày xưa có một đôi trai gái người Cơ Ho yêu nhau và thường hẹn hò bên thác nước. Vào một ngày nọ, chàng trai bỗng mất tích không một dấu vết để lại. Cô gái khóc mãi, chờ mãi, nhưng không thấy người yêu quay lại. Lâu ngày, nước mắt của cô gái đọng lại và chảy thành dòng thác lớn. Người K’ho đặt tên thác là Đambri, nghĩa là "đợi chờ".


Và không thể thiếu những hoạt động vui chơi giải trí rất nhiều dành cho khách du lịch trẻ như những hoạt động team building, những trò chơi tập thể, khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp và rất nhiều trò chơi mạo hiểm khác. Khi bước chân đến thác Đầm Ri là du khách như quên hết những ưu tư phiền toái trong cuộc sống để tìm về những nơi thật yên bình cho chuyến du lịch của mình.

----------


## hangnt

*Dịch vụ tại khu du lịch Thác Đambri :*

- Dịch vụ giải trí xe trượt : đây là hệ thống ống trượt Alpine Coasterc có độ dài lên đến 1650m vòng quanh khu du lịch đầy ngoạn mục và hấp dẫn. Được mệnh danh là hệ thống trượt dày nhất "Đông Nam Á", một người lớn có vé là 60.000 vnđ , trẻ em 40.000 vnđ.
- Khu vui chơi - Bến thuyền.
- Xiết thú ảo thuật.
- Tàu Lượn.
- Đu Quay.
- Lắc Bát giới.
- Xe Đạp đơn, đôi.
- Ca nô.
- Hồ bơi.
- Tượt patin.
- Đạp vịt.
-...và còn rất nhiều dịch vụ giải trí khác, ngoài các dịch vụ giải trí khu du lịch còn có dịch vụ nhà nghĩ, nhà hàng, khu cắm trại cao cấp,...

Các bạn vào vé cỗng tham quan là 50.000 vnđ cho người lớn, trẻ em thì 30.000 vnđ.

----------

